# "Please help me"



## karim37

I have been learning Romanian for a short while.
What is the difference between:
Vă rog să mă ajutați    
Vă rog să mă ajute        
Te rog ajută-mă 

I am looking for "Please help me!"  as the title of this thread suggests.


----------



## farscape

I commend you for striving to learn Romanian, it's a beautiful language .

Please remember that WR is a dictionary site and the internet fora are extensions of the dictionary pages - please re-read the forum rules you have agreed to adhere to when you became a member and the also the Romanian forum rules pinned on the main page.

Try to use standard resources like *dexonline.*ro for a collection of key and official Romanian language dictionaries and Dana Cojocaru's Romanian Grammar (pdf) - used to be available for free download.

Now for your question about the conjugation of the verb to help//a ajuta, see this link under the tab "conjugări".

This form is not correct: "Vă rog să mă ajute", you can use either:

- Vă rog, cineva să mă ajute! - Somebody please help! (Generic)
- Vă rog să mă ajutați - Please help me (you, plural or You, the polite plural form as the Vous - as opposed to tu - in French)
- Te rog ajută-mă - (you) Please help me

Please note: we can't address in a single thread here the conjugation of the verbs in Romanian and I strongly encourage you to use the sources I mentioned to educate yourself and keep in mind the forum rules.

Good luck!


----------



## karim37

farscape said:


> I commend you for striving to learn Romanian, it's a beautiful language .
> 
> Please remember that WR is a dictionary site and the internet fora are extensions of the dictionary pages - please re-read the forum rules you have agreed to adhere to when you became a member and the also the Romanian forum rules pinned on the main page.
> 
> Try to use standard resources like *dexonline.*ro for a collection of key and official Romanian language dictionaries and Dana Cojocaru's Romanian Grammar (pdf) - used to be available for free download.
> 
> Now for your question about the conjugation of the verb to help//a ajuta, see this link under the tab "conjugări".
> 
> This form is not correct: "Vă rog să mă ajute", you can use either:
> 
> - Vă rog, cineva să mă ajute! - Somebody please help! (Generic)
> - Vă rog să mă ajutați - Please help me (you, plural or You, the polite plural form as the Vous - as opposed to tu - in French)
> - Te rog ajută-mă - (you) Please help me
> 
> Please note: we can't address in a single thread here the conjugation of the verbs in Romanian and I strongly encourage you to use the sources I mentioned to educate yourself and keep in mind the forum rules.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your answer. Mulțumesc!


----------

